# In need of a bluray drive for my pc...



## gtcdon (Mar 29, 2011)

*Hi...I'm from cochin and need to buy a bluray drive for my pc.....can you guys help me out with the best affordable one from market....any online sites where i can buy those...my budget would be under 5k.... please suggest me cheap or value for money bd drives available.....also is there any min hardware requirements for playing a 50gb bd....?? i've a 2gb ram and intel pentium dual core @ 2.6ghz...*


----------



## masterkd (Mar 29, 2011)

system requirements for blu ray drives check this

regarding availability and price i don't have clear idea..will post after searching a bit!!


----------



## gtcdon (Mar 29, 2011)

masterkd said:


> system requirements for blu ray drives check this
> 
> regarding availability and price i don't have clear idea..will post after searching a bit!!



it says a min 3.2 ghz for a pentium 4 pocessor...so my dual core 2.6ghz would be enuf ryte?? 
and i need to upgrade to win 7....currently stuck with good old xp sp2...


----------



## d3p (Mar 29, 2011)

Its enough for running the BD.

BTW which PSU or SMPS you have ?? Post the Brand & wattage ??

As a BD Drive can draw upto 90w from the PSU, i would suggest you to get a Good Branded PSU first.



gtcdon said:


> it says a min 3.2 ghz for a pentium 4 pocessor...so my dual core 2.6ghz would be *enuf ryte??*



*Don't use SMS Language or Slangs, just a Suggestion.*

Lite-On Sata 4x Blu Ray  ROM Drive cost roughly around 6k.

*www.theitdepot.com/details-LITE-ON+4X+SATA+Blu-ray+ROM+Drive+(iHOS104-08)_C8P8733.html


----------



## gtcdon (Mar 29, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> Its enough for running the BD.
> 
> BTW which PSU or SMPS you have ?? Post the Brand & wattage ??
> 
> ...



thanks.....i dont know the brand of smps or the wattage....can it be found through any software or do i need to open the cabinet and check??

is lite on a good brand? 6k looks expensive....do post any other bd drives which costs less...


----------



## d3p (Mar 29, 2011)

of course dude, you need to open the Cabinet in order to check which brand SMPS you are using.


----------



## gtcdon (Mar 29, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> of course dude, you need to open the Cabinet in order to check which brand SMPS you are using.



ok..i'll check it....meanwhile i found this product on ebay :

eBay India: LG Electronics 10X Blu-ray SATA Writer Drive with So... (item 270720525665 end time 14-Apr-2011 22:27:42 IST)

price is 7,302rs. so is it worth going for...its a bluray writer and lg is a well known brand...


----------



## d3p (Mar 29, 2011)

I got this on Primeabgb.com

*LG Super Multi Blu ray OEM | BuyBlu ray In Pune | Buy Blu ray OEM*

Seriously i had bad experience with ebay, so i'm not willing to go for any deals through them.

But if you know how to buy stuffs through ebay, then well & good.

But verify your PSU first before purchasing it off. Otherwise its your PC will RIP.


----------



## gtcdon (Mar 29, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> I got this on Primeabgb.com
> 
> *LG Super Multi Blu ray OEM | BuyBlu ray In Pune | Buy Blu ray OEM*
> 
> ...



ok thanks a lot for your tips...will check the psu first....


----------



## vinayan (Mar 29, 2011)

from my experience, all new items on ebay cost more than online sellers/local dealers as there is some 5-10% fee to be paid to ebay by the dealer..check the reliability of the seller on ebay before attempting..


----------



## gtcdon (Mar 30, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> BTW which PSU or SMPS you have ?? Post the Brand & wattage ??
> 
> As a BD Drive can draw upto 90w from the PSU, i would suggest you to get a Good Branded PSU first.



ok just checked my smps.....its from a brand named odyssey....and the wattage is 450w....is it good enough??


----------



## gtcdon (Mar 30, 2011)

*found out my smps brand...its from a brand named odyssey.....its wattage is 450w...so is it good enough??*


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Mar 30, 2011)

You may go to Video editing software, Multimedia Software and Blu-ray playback software by CyberLink and download the bd compatibility software and run the same, which will give you a better idea.

I think only Blu Ray writers are available in India and is priced around Rs.9000/-

Blu Ray Reader and DVD writer combo is available from some US vendors on Ebay but you will face issues about warranty in case if anything goes wrong.

Check for the warranty stuff before investing and even before that, check for the system compatibility

I planned for the same a month ago but gave up as my system is not enough for the same and t hen ended up buying a normal blu ray player


----------



## gtcdon (Mar 30, 2011)

rajivnedungadi said:


> You may go to Video editing software, Multimedia Software and Blu-ray playback software by CyberLink and download the bd compatibility software and run the same, which will give you a better idea.
> 
> I think only Blu Ray writers are available in India and is priced around Rs.9000/-
> 
> ...



thanx man.... me too wanted a normal bluray player but then i've to invest in a good full hd lcd tv...so i decided to go with a bluray drive......but now i've to add a graphics card and upgrade my os before buying a bd drive......


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 30, 2011)

gtcdon said:


> ok just checked my smps.....its from a brand named odyssey....and the wattage is 450w....is it good enough??



No, that PSU is just a waste. Better get FSP SAGAII 400W for 1.7k.
I think ur PSU will be overloaded with a blueray drive. So, better change it to FSP to be on the safer side.


----------



## d3p (Mar 30, 2011)

gtcdon said:


> *found out my smps brand...its from a brand named odyssey.....its wattage is 450w...so is it good enough??*
> 
> me too wanted a normal bluray player but then i've to invest in a good full hd lcd tv...so i decided to go with a bluray drive......*but now i've to add a graphics card* and upgrade my os before buying a bd drive......



Now thats the usual problem with all. Get a good PSU first.

I will suggest you a FSP Saga II 500w - 2.2k, thats enough for an entry level gaming GPU [i.e 5670, 5750 or 5770]

IMO you should list out all the changes at a shot, which will be helpful for us to suggest you as well as for you too.


----------



## gtcdon (Mar 30, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> No, that PSU is just a waste. Better get FSP SAGAII 400W for 1.7k.
> I think ur PSU will be overloaded with a blueray drive. So, better change it to FSP to be on the safer side.





d3p5kor said:


> Now thats the usual problem with all. Get a good PSU first.
> 
> I will suggest you a FSP Saga II 500w - 2.2k, thats enough for an entry level gaming GPU [i.e 5670, 5750 or 5770]
> 
> IMO you should list out all the changes at a shot, which will be helpful for us to suggest you as well as for you too.



ok....so i will go with fsp saga II 500w ......then i need a good graphics card in the price range of 3.5k....
i'm looking at sapphire HD5570 GDDR3 and saphire hd5450 1gb ddr2  ...both fall somewhat in same price range......


----------



## d3p (Mar 30, 2011)

increase your budget for another 1.5k then buy Sapphire 5670 1GB for 5k, it will satisfy your needs for another 2-3 years without any doubts.


----------



## gtcdon (Mar 30, 2011)

here i found a fantastic deal for a bluray player...samsung sh b123l

*Samsung SATA Blu-ray Combo Internal BD-ROM Drive Price:Rate Samsung Delhi NCR INDIA Shops:Best:Cheap:Current Online Computer Market Nehru Place
*
the price is just rs.4850 and the reviews for this product are very good....can i trust the site and go ahead with the purchase??



d3p5kor said:


> increase your budget for another 1.5k then buy Sapphire 5670 1GB for 5k, it will satisfy your needs for another 2-3 years without any doubts.



a doubt....will my mobo asus p5kpl - am in series support saphire 5670 graphic card?


----------



## vinayan (Mar 31, 2011)

just out of my curiosity..may be a silly question..i haven't even see an blu-ray disc yet..If the purpose is only reading blu-ray discs then isn't LG 22X SATA drive(around Rs.800) enough?
*LG GH22NS50 DVD and Blu-Rayâ„¢ Drives - Super Multi DVD Rewriter - LG Electronics UK*


----------



## d3p (Mar 31, 2011)

vinayan said:


> just out of my curiosity..may be a silly question..i haven't even see an blu-ray disc yet..*If the purpose is only reading blu-ray discs then isn't LG 22X SATA drive(around Rs.800) enough?*



After looking at the price, i'm sure you are talking about DVD R/W.

Simple Anser "No", you can't read a DVD with a CD Burner, but with a DVD Combo or R/W, same way you can't read a BD with just DVD Combo or R/W.


----------



## vinayan (Mar 31, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> Simple Anser "No", you can't read a DVD with a CD Burner, but with a DVD Combo or R/W, same way you can't read a BD with just DVD Combo or R/W.



are you really sure? the link i gave from lg.com mentions below as its features..

Supportable Formats : CD-R/RW, DVD-R / -R DL / -RW / +R / +R DL / +RW/RAM /BD RE / R read and write compatible

i guess BD RE is something related to Blu ray..


----------



## d3p (Mar 31, 2011)

The link whatever given by you, can only read or write DVD & CD's not BD.

Moreover no shop or Online stores will sell Blue Ray drives for 800. So its clear.


----------



## vinayan (Mar 31, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> The link whatever given by you, can only read or write DVD & CD's not BD.


Cool down d3p5kor...


----------



## d3p (Mar 31, 2011)

vinayan said:


> Cool down d3p5kor...


Oh i'm ok, dude, just answering your query.


----------



## 1993gregory (Mar 31, 2011)

First of all GET FSP Saga II 500 W - 2K
Then either Sapphire or HIS 5670 approx 5.5k
And dont go for LG drives i have a very bad experience with then. 
Go for samsung.
Samsung is good.


----------



## slashragnarok (Apr 3, 2011)

I heard the best Bluray drive for the money is a PS3.


----------



## d3p (Apr 3, 2011)

slashragnarok said:


> I heard the best Bluray drive for the money is a PS3.



PS3 can handle bluray's, but only for reading it not for writing data into it.

I seriously doubt that a PS3 can read self burn movies from it. 
*I hope you can understand the difference between PS3 & PC.*


----------



## snair007in (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi GTCDON,

In order to run Blu-Ray, you need the below:

1. HD LCD Monitor with HDMI Slot
2. Video Graphic Card with Hardware acceleration
3. HDMI Cable
4. 5.1/7.1 Speaker
5. Sound Card
6. Min. 650 Watts SMPS
7. Cabinet with two fans

Regards

Shibu


----------

